

Apple has a big big problem - kcbigring
http://kcbigring.tumblr.com/post/36449034986/apple-has-a-big-big-problem

======
idev247
What sustains Apple is innovation and design — As long as they have both I
don't think the price point matters.

People want to be unique but they also want to be trendy. You're either
hipster (want to be different), mainstream (want to be trendy and buy the
iProducts) or in the middle (don't care what you buy as long as it's a
tablet).

Apple gets in trouble when their product resembles a competing product. This
is either because Apple stole ideas or the competing company stole ideas. It's
not about who invents a specific feature first. What's important is who comes
to the market first and whether the idea is just another feature or if it's
innovative.

------
georgebarnett
The article relates that kids are essentially using whats in front of them.
These kids are not yet brand aware and so they use whatever device has some
shiny.

These kids however will become _very_ brand aware as they grow up (school is
all about social status) and once they _are_ brand aware many do choose Apple
because they're "cool".

Apple is only in trouble is those that _are_ brand aware start to pick
differently, and there's no evidence to suggest that Apple has lost this
market.

------
senthilnayagam
I dont know age of your kids, I have 2 daughters 9 and 6 and their friends at
school and neighbourhood have many different gadgets, which they share and
talk about, and consistently my kids chose iPod, iPad and iPhone given a
choice for apps, games, learning , My kids also have a PC as school curriculum
is windows based .

